# Hogue Rubber panel style grips for Cougar



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any leads or ideas where I might find a pair of Hogue panel style rubber grips for my Cougar .40 S&W? I know Hogue used to make them as they were listed and they accepted an order for a pair. Two weeks later they called and said they were not available anymore. This is the final item I need for the Cougar. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

